# Sphate id



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi!
I have got a new flower in a non-identified crypt. I only know that this crypt is living with me  since October 2005 and sent to me with other crypts. All crypts arrived mixed and without identifying.
Three crypts......Three names (beckettii, undulata, mi oya).
This crypt is one of them. What do you think?
I think that is becketti (see this LINK to Bastmeijer page......see the third shoot).










Limb:










Greetings from Spain!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Ruben,

This looks like beckettii, indeed. However, some wendtii can also look amazingly similar. Moreover, you always have to keep in mind that even in nature hybrids are not rare, especially in Sri Lanka. Of course, you can't rely on the original identification - it doesn't look like undulata nor wendtii 'Mi Oya' but the original label beckettii could be wrong... 

The only way to ascertain the nature of your crypt would be to get seeds from it and study the flowers of the resulting F1 plants: If there's not much variation among the offspring, it's an apparently "pure" species; a hybrid would result in offspring with different character combinations.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you Kai for reply me!  
Very interesting..........

Regards


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

In Spain we never can be sure about the purity of the species... I know how they are cultured....

But I add that becketii and wendtii are quite variable plants due to the lots of cultivars for commercial porpouses.
And some characthers in that plant remember me to undulata (I remember when I was working in that famous spanish aquatic plants farm, I allwaus mix up undulata with mi oya...)

My undulata (I assume it is from the same farm)









My becketii









And my wendtii









I think I should to have few pictures of differents becktii in the farm...


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Ya estabas tardando Romero  !!!!
Xema estas plantas venian de Holanda (consegui intercambiarlas si mal no recuerdo por Hemianthus micramthemoides y algo de Potamogeton gayii)......el pero, es que sabía lo que venía pero no me esparaba que viniesen las tres sin identificar por separado.
Aun asi, me parece bastante interesante lo que me muestras aqui....yo tan solo me remiti con serias dudas a detalles que había observado en The Cryp Pages....concretamente, en los detalles que te comento (collar bien diferenciado y oscuro, limbo asimetrico de color amarillo-verdoso...) y alguna foto:








(Photo vía Jan D. Bastmeijer in "The Crypt Pages" )

Se que no son detalles que me lleven a pensar al 100% qué es lo que tengo entre las manos...pero por algo me tenía que ir orientando 

Gracias por estar ahí


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Finally, my wendtii 'Mi Oya' was flowered.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats Xema!!!

Hey, I get a new flower of other crypt



















Greetings from Granada


----------

